# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  قبولی رشته های مهندسی اینقدر راحت شده؟؟!!

## rasoul60

سلام من سال 81 کنکور دادم و بعد از 10-15 سال دوباره کنکور دادم
سال پیش تجربی کنکور دادمو رتبه ام جالب نبود و انتخاب رشته هم نکردم.امسال خواهرزاده ام پیشنهاد داد همون رشته خودمو (ریاضی -فیزیک) رو کنکور بدم چون قبولی در رشته های مهندسیش خیلی راحته و میتونم در رشته کامپیوتر که بهش علاقه دارم تحصیل کنم(مشکل کار ندارم و از شغلم راضیم).اولش باورم نشد اما با یه سرچ توی اینترنت و مشاهده کارنامه قبولی های ریاضی و ... چیزایی دیدم که باورم نشد
در کنکور ریاضی سال 81 که 40000 شده بودم با همون درصدای که زده بودم در کنکور 96 رتبه 5000 رو قبولی زده بود
یه نفر بود که همه دروس اختصاصیش رو 10 درصد بیشتر نزده بود و کامپیوتر روزانه قبول شده بود

یعنی رشته های مهندسی انقدر بی قرب شدن و قبولیشون راحت شده
زمان ما طرف آرزو داشت فوق دیپلم کامپیوتر قبول بشه و کلی کلاس بزاره .یا اگه میشنیدیم یه نفر مهندسی عمران قبول شده کلی ذوق میکردیم و حسرتشو میخوردیم  اما الان....

----------


## amir5119

مشکل از  دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور که پول میدی مدرک مهندسی میگیری
فقط مدرک میفروشن
مهندس با سواد خیلی کمه 
اره شرایط فرق کرده مثه قبلا نیس الان همه دوس دارن پزشک بشن
کسی نمیره مهندسی  حق هم دارن وقتی از تجربی میشه به جایی رسید کی قبول میکنه بره مهندسی که تهش هیچه

----------


## mmr

البته فک کنم که فقط تو کشور ما اینطوری باشه 


> مشکل از  دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور که پول میدی مدرک مهندسی میگیری
> فقط مدرک میفروشن
> مهندس با سواد خیلی کمه 
> اره شرایط فرق کرده مثه قبلا نیس الان همه دوس دارن پزشک بشن
> کسی نمیره مهندسی  حق هم دارن وقتی از تجربی میشه به جایی رسید کی قبول میکنه بره مهندسی که تهش هیچه

----------


## zahed.

هیچ ربطی به دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور نداره تو رتبه های بالا
سال 92 چهارصد هزار شرکت کننده داشت ریاضی الان صدو بیست صدو سی 
پس خیلیم پشت کنکور کم داره اینم خیلی تاثیر داشته تو پایین اومدن درصدا 
برعکس تجربی که کلی پشت کنکور دو سه و چهار ساله داریم
از دوستانی که میشناسم یکی ریاضی صفر فیزیک 10 شیمی 20 عمومیا در حد بیست زده بود زیر دو هزار منطقه سه دبیری فیزیک قبول شده بود
ی رتبه بیست هزار منطقه سه تجربی از دوستم ریاضی و فیزیک بیشتر بلده 
حالا ایشون فیزیک بلد نیست باید بیاد فیزیک یاد بده به دانش آموز 
شانس خیلی مهمه ی زمانی ریاضی تو بورس بود الان تجربی وحشتناک تو بورسه 
حتی بیشتر موسسه ها فقط برای تجربی محسول میدن بیرون
البته فکر نکنم تجربی زیاد از بورس بیفته در آینده
در کل اگه بهترین رشته برای قبولی راحت برای دبیری انسانیه چون هم زیاد معلم میگیره هم انسانی ها زیاد اهل خوندن نیستن 
خیلی جالبه الان خیلیا از تجربی میرن به انسانی و ریاضی برای دبیری 
من چندین نفر رو میشناسم 
البته کار عاقلانه ای هستش واقعا ضمنا فشار آنچنانی هم روت نیست
یکی از دوستانم همه خط ویژه های انسانی رو گرفته و از اول سال فقط خط ویژه میخونه

----------


## azem

جدا از اینکه چی رو بورسه و تو چه رشته ای پول هست به علاقتون هم توجه کنید. من به خاطر بازار کار پرستاری اومدم سراغش در حالی که علاقه بهش نداشتم. الان از درساش اصلا خوشم نمیاد و بیشتر مطالعم مربوط به کتاب های دیگست که بهشون علاقه دارم. الان اگه به گذشته برگردم شاید برم سراغ کنکور ریاضی.

----------


## Mr.me

دوست من با 2 درصد ریاضی فیزیک وشیمی15
ادبیات50 عربی و زبان30 دینی 40
2300 منطقه 3 شد
و چالب کچاست اینکه دبیری ریاضی قبول شد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amin1441

قبولی که خوب راحته بله! منتها بحث اصلی سر دانشگاس
قطعا خیلی راحت مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان هم میتونید راحت قبول بشید... ولی خوب سطح دانشگاه رو مقایسه کنید با جاهای دیگه

----------


## sina_hp

*درسته توی انسانی و رياضي قبولی راحت شده ولی الان چیزی که توی این رشته ها مهم تره دانشگاه هست همه مهندسی قبول میشن ولی کسی که مهندسی دانشگاه تاپ قبول میشه مدرکش با ارزش تره نسبت به کسی که همون مهندسی رو از دانشکاه درجه دو سه یا چهار میگیره*

----------


## Shah1n

> *درسته توی انسانی و رياضي قبولی راحت شده ولی الان چیزی که توی این رشته ها مهم تره دانشگاه هست همه مهندسی قبول میشن ولی کسی که مهندسی دانشگاه تاپ قبول میشه مدرکش با ارزش تره نسبت به کسی که همون مهندسی رو از دانشکاه درجه دو سه یا چهار میگیره*


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
ارزش مدرک به چه درد میخوره وقتی نهایتش بیکاریه دوستام از صنعتی شریف انصراف دادن و کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن و پزشکی میخونن الان
وضع خیلی افتضاحه

----------


## Shah1n

> دوست من با 2 درصد ریاضی فیزیک وشیمی15
> ادبیات50 عربی و زبان30 دینی 40
> 2300 منطقه 3 شد
> و چالب کچاست اینکه دبیری ریاضی قبول شد


از شانس خوبش بوده
من با ریاضی و شیمی 30 درصد و فیزیک 40
ادبیات40 عربی 30 دینی و زبان 70
سال 96
تو منطقه ۲ دبیری قبول نشدم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n



ارزش مدرک به چه درد میخوره وقتی نهایتش بیکاریه دوستام از صنعتی شریف انصراف دادن و کنکور تجربی شرکت کردن و پزشکی میخونن الان
وضع خیلی افتضاحه


کاری نميشه کرد*

----------


## Mr.me

> از شانس خوبش بوده
> من با ریاضی و شیمی 30 درصد و فیزیک 40
> ادبیات40 عربی 30 دینی و زبان 70
> سال 96
> تو منطقه ۲ دبیری قبول نشدم


100 درصد شانسش هم خیلی خوب بوده
البته تو شهر 250 هزار نفری ما 10 نفر ریاضی بودن بقیه همه تجربی

----------


## rasoul60

> قبولی که خوب راحته بله! منتها بحث اصلی سر دانشگاس
> قطعا خیلی راحت مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان هم میتونید راحت قبول بشید... ولی خوب سطح دانشگاه رو مقایسه کنید با جاهای دیگه


نه عزیز دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان چیه .یه نگاه به کارنامه های قبولی پارسال بنداز طرف با درصدهای که به 20 هم نمیرسه مهندسی دانشگاههای صنعتی قم -اصفهان-یزد-شهرکرد و... قبول شده.....فقط دانشگاههای تاپ مثل صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر و .... باید درصدا بالای 40-50 باشه  باور کن راست میگم  .اوضاع مزخرفتر از این حرفاست.
از ما که گذشت زن و زندگی و بچه داریم و شغلمونم بدک نیست (برای علاقه به کامپوتر و برنامه نویس و ساخت بازی میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم)  ولی خدا بداد شماها برسه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mmr

یعنی دیگه امیدی به رشته های مهندسی نیست ؟؟؟

کسی میدونه اوضاع خارج از کشور توی رشته های ریاضی چجوریه ؟؟

----------


## Mysterious

> نه عزیز دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان چیه .یه نگاه به کارنامه های قبولی پارسال بنداز طرف با درصدهای که به 20 هم نمیرسه مهندسی دانشگاههای صنعتی قم -اصفهان-یزد-شهرکرد و... قبول شده.....فقط دانشگاههای تاپ مثل صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر و .... باید درصدا بالای 40-50 باشه  باور کن راست میگم  .اوضاع مزخرفتر از این حرفاست.
> از ما که گذشت زن و زندگی و بچه داریم و شغلمونم بدک نیست (برای علاقه به کامپوتر و برنامه نویس و ساخت بازی میخوام مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم)  ولی خدا بداد شماها برسه


دوستم امسال شد ۱۷۰ ریاضی
درصد فیزیک و شیمیش ۴۰ بود 
عمومیاش زبان ۲۰ درصد
بقول خودش چند درصد بیشتر عمومی میزد زیر ۵۰ منطقه میشد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shah1n

> یعنی دیگه امیدی به رشته های مهندسی نیست ؟؟؟
> 
> کسی میدونه اوضاع خارج از کشور توی رشته های ریاضی چجوریه ؟؟


افتضاحه افتضاح
خارج کشور رفتن هزینه بالا میخواد حتی اگه از یه دانشگاه تاپ باشی
جدیدا قوانین اروپا خیلی سختگیرانه تر از گذشته به خاطر پناهنده ها
دیگه به این سادگیا اقامت نمیده 
به نظرم مهندسی خوندن اشتباه محضه
من که خودم خدا رو شکر زود به این قضیه پی بردم و انصراف دادم
شما هم اگه هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی مهندسی نرو
البته اگه یکی از این شرایطو داری برو:بابای پولدار،اقامت خارج از کشور،پارتی قوی،شغل تضمین شده

----------


## mmr

حیف شد . خیلی دلم میخواست برم مهندسی کامپیوتر .

لعنت به این .................  ولش کن .

حیف واقعا . اینده کشور رو به نابوده اونایی که باید بدونن میدونن .



> افتضاحه افتضاح
> خارج کشور رفتن هزینه بالا میخواد حتی اگه از یه دانشگاه تاپ باشی
> جدیدا قوانین اروپا خیلی سختگیرانه تر از گذشته به خاطر پناهنده ها
> دیگه به این سادگیا اقامت نمیده 
> به نظرم مهندسی خوندن اشتباه محضه
> من که خودم خدا رو شکر زود به این قضیه پی بردم و انصراف دادم
> شما هم اگه هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی مهندسی نرو
> البته اگه یکی از این شرایطو داری برو:بابای پولدار،اقامت خارج از کشور،پارتی قوی،شغل تضمین شده

----------


## rasoul60

> حیف شد . خیلی دلم میخواست برم مهندسی کامپیوتر .
> 
> لعنت به این .................  ولش کن .
> 
> حیف واقعا . اینده کشور رو به نابوده اونایی که باید بدونن میدونن .


کامپیوتر از اون رشته هایی است که کهنه نمیشه الان عصر الکترونیک و دیجیتال و کامپیوتره دیگه .درآمدزایی آنلاین و از این حرفا
ببین اگه میخوای کامپیوتر بخونی و موفق بشی باید کارآفرینی کنی و یا اینکه توی خونه نرم افزار و اپلیکیشن و بازی تولید کنی که درآمد هم داره .میشناسم افرادی رو که با ساخت یک اپلیکیشن با کیفیت و کاربردی و فروش اون توی مارکتهایی مثل کافه بازار و مایکت و ... درآمد خوبی کسب کردن
یا اینکه درگرایش سخت افزار تحصیل کنی و اگه استخدام جایی نشدی یه تعمیرگاه تخصصی کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ و... بزنی هم کار باکلاسیه و هم داری از تخصصت استفاده میکنی
فقط توصیه من اینه که  در هر رشته ای فارغ التحصیل شدین به امید دولت و شرکت و .... ننشینید که استخدام بشین و برین پشت میز.والا اون پشت میز هیچ خبری نیست.اما اگه کارآفرینی کنین و روی پای خودتون وایسین و به دولت و اداره جات متکی نباشین لذت بخش تره مثلا روی یک قطعه الکترونیکی روی مادر برد کار کنین و بهترشو تولید کنین و ....سخته ولی با مشارکت دو سه نفری و گرفتن وام و ایده خوب شدنیه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Shah1n

> کامپیوتر از اون رشته هایی است که کهنه نمیشه الان عصر الکترونیک و دیجیتال و کامپیوتره دیگه .درآمدزایی آنلاین و از این حرفا
> ببین اگه میخوای کامپیوتر بخونی و موفق بشی باید کارآفرینی کنی و یا اینکه توی خونه نرم افزار و اپلیکیشن و بازی تولید کنی که درآمد هم داره .میشناسم افرادی رو که با ساخت یک اپلیکیشن با کیفیت و کاربردی و فروش اون توی مارکتهایی مثل کافه بازار و مایکت و ... درآمد خوبی کسب کردن
> یا اینکه درگرایش سخت افزار تحصیل کنی و اگه استخدام جایی نشدی یه تعمیرگاه تخصصی کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ و... بزنی هم کار باکلاسیه و هم داری از تخصصت استفاده میکنی
> فقط توصیه من اینه که  در هر رشته ای فارغ التحصیل شدین به امید دولت و شرکت و .... ننشینید که استخدام بشین و برین پشت میز.والا اون پشت میز هیچ خبری نیست.اما اگه کارآفرینی کنین و روی پای خودتون وایسین و به دولت و اداره جات متکی نباشین لذت بخش تره مثلا روی یک قطعه الکترونیکی روی مادر برد کار کنین و بهترشو تولید کنین و ....سخته ولی با مشارکت دو سه نفری و گرفتن وام و ایده خوب شدنیه


انگار شما تو این جامعه نیستی
این حرف شما زمانی قابل قبول بود اما الان نه
پدر من کارآفرینی کرد
نهایتش چی بود؟؟؟
بالا و پایین شدن دلار و نبود مواد اولیه و تحریم ورشکستش کرد
نه تنها اون بلکه همه افرادی هم که میشناسم و باهاشون به واسطه پدرم در ارتباطم
تولید برنامه و گسترشش نیازمند پول و تبلیغاته زیاده
تولید سخت افزار هم این روزا به یه امر غیر ممکن بدل شده
تعمیرات هم خیلی دست زیاد شده و قطعه واسه تعمیر کم
درامد زایی آنلاین هم بنده داشتم  اما تقریبا همه راه های ارتباطی قطع شده و امکان گسترش نداره چون تحریم هستیم و اکثر شبکه های اجتماعی مهم فیلتره
اونایی هم که قبلا تو این کارا بودن و اعتباری واسه خودشون دست و پا کردن روز به روز وضعشون بدتر میشه
خلاصه شو بگم از هفت خوان رستم هم سختتره و درامدش نسبت به زحمتش واقعا ناچیزه

----------


## freak

الان هر کی مهندسی گرفته داره واسه کنکور امسال خوشو آماده میکنه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): فکرشو بکن ببین اوضاع چقدر داغونه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## rasoul60

> انگار شما تو این جامعه نیستی
> این حرف شما زمانی قابل قبول بود اما الان نه
> پدر من کارآفرینی کرد
> نهایتش چی بود؟؟؟
> بالا و پایین شدن دلار و نبود مواد اولیه و تحریم ورشکستش کرد
> نه تنها اون بلکه همه افرادی هم که میشناسم و باهاشون به واسطه پدرم در ارتباطم
> تولید برنامه و گسترشش نیازمند پول و تبلیغاته زیاده
> تولید سخت افزار هم این روزا به یه امر غیر ممکن بدل شده
> تعمیرات هم خیلی دست زیاد شده و قطعه واسه تعمیر کم
> ...


  عجب !!!
پسرکم اینجوری که شما میگی پس همه بیان تو خونه بنشینن و دست روی دست بزارن   چرا که پدر شما توی یک طرحی یا برنامه ای شکست خورده-اصلا بیخیال 
من حداقل 20 سال بیشتر از شما توی جامعه هستم هم مثل پدر شما رو دیدم و هم بدتر از پدر شمارو.مگه همه قراره همون کاری رو بکنن که پدر شما کرده هزار زمینه شغلی و مهارتی و کارآفرینی وجود داره که اگه با برنامه واردش بشی موفقیت دور از انتظار نیست (نمیگم خیلی راحته)  
طرف فارغ التحصیل رشته نرم افزاره اومده سایت اموزشی زده و آموزش برنامه نویسی(php وجاوا و اندروید) میده ماهیانه کلی دانشجو و درآمد داره فقط نیمه خالی لیوان رو نبینین
زمانیکه همسن شما بودم توی دانشگاه نجف اباد اصفهان با شهریه هر ترم 180 هزارتومان مهندسی عمران آب میخوندمو بنا بر دلایلی انصراف دادم و رفتم دنبال مهارتهای ساختمانی(حالا من نمیگم همه بیان مثل من برن دنبال همین مهارت) شما فقط پدرتو میبینی که ورشکست شده اما من دها نفر رو دیدم که حتی به تنهایی موفق شدن خود من 7 ساله که درآمدزایی انلاین دارم (با تولید اپلیکیشن موبایل-بازاریابی اینترنتی و ...) تا حالا نزدیک 20-30 تا سایت جورواجور بالا آوردمو تعطیل کردم. گذشته از همه اینها تمام کارهای ساختمانی رو از صفر تا صد مهارت دارم (از شناژ و بتن ریزی بگیر تا برق کشی و کاشیکاری و ....)همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره . اگه نه حرفای منو و نه هیچ چیز دیگه رو قبول نداری پس چرا داری درس میخونی بهتره ترک تحصیل کنی و وقت خودتو هدر ندی 
برو دنبال یک مهارتی ،کاری مثلا مکانیکی ماشین هم خوبه

آخ اگه دوباره به 20 سال پیش برمیگشتم بعد از کلاس سوم راهنمایی هرگز پامو توی دبیرستان نمیزاشتم و یک راست میرفتم هنرستان

----------


## rasoul60

> الان هر کی مهندسی گرفته داره واسه کنکور امسال خوشو آماده میکنهفکرشو بکن ببین اوضاع چقدر داغونه


فقط یه دلیل داره اونم اینه که به آماده خوری عادت کردیم.توقع داریم دولت سالی 1 میلیون فارغ التحصیل رو وارد بازار کار کنه.همش میخوایم پشت میز بنشینیم و با خودکار کاغذ سیاه کنیم .برید دنبال یه مهارتی چیزی اینو برادرانه و دلسوانه میگم .کار کردن عار نیست نمیگم درس نخونین بخونین اما در کنارش مهارت هم یاد بگیرین لاقل یه مدرک فنی و حرفه ای در کنارش بگیرین .همش به 4 تا کتاب فیزیک و شیمی دلتونو خوش نکنین. بخدا من خودم از کارگری شروع کردم والان توی شهرمون خونه خرابه میخرم و یه دستی رو سرو گوشش میکشمو دوباره میفروشمش .سودشم بدک نیست بالخره کاره دیگه.الانم فقط بخاطر علاقه میخوام کامپیوتر بخونم
هر چند گفتن این حرفا شاید به مذاق برخی دوستان خوش نیاد و زیر بار نرن اما من پای بی تجربه گیشون میزارم.البته یه روزی بهش میرسن همونطوری که خود من بعد از10 سال که از عمرم هدر رفت بهش رسیدم

----------


## amin1441

> دوستم امسال شد ۱۷۰ ریاضی
> درصد فیزیک و شیمیش ۴۰ بود 
> عمومیاش زبان ۲۰ درصد
> بقول خودش چند درصد بیشتر عمومی میزد زیر ۵۰ منطقه میشد


این دیگه حتما سهمیه داشته چون من با عمومیهای بالای 60 و اختصاصی میانگین 40 شدم 900

----------


## Mysterious

> این دیگه حتما سهمیه داشته چون من با عمومیهای بالای 60 و اختصاصی میانگین 40 شدم 900


نه منطقه ۳ هستیم

----------


## AzerilA

> کامپیوتر از اون رشته هایی است که کهنه نمیشه الان عصر الکترونیک و دیجیتال و کامپیوتره دیگه .درآمدزایی آنلاین و از این حرفا
> ببین اگه میخوای کامپیوتر بخونی و موفق بشی باید کارآفرینی کنی و یا اینکه توی خونه نرم افزار و اپلیکیشن و بازی تولید کنی که درآمد هم داره .میشناسم افرادی رو که با ساخت یک اپلیکیشن با کیفیت و کاربردی و فروش اون توی مارکتهایی مثل کافه بازار و مایکت و ... درآمد خوبی کسب کردن
> یا اینکه درگرایش سخت افزار تحصیل کنی و اگه استخدام جایی نشدی یه تعمیرگاه تخصصی کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ و... بزنی هم کار باکلاسیه و هم داری از تخصصت استفاده میکنی
> فقط توصیه من اینه که  در هر رشته ای فارغ التحصیل شدین به امید دولت و شرکت و .... ننشینید که استخدام بشین و برین پشت میز.والا اون پشت میز هیچ خبری نیست.اما اگه کارآفرینی کنین و روی پای خودتون وایسین و به دولت و اداره جات متکی نباشین لذت بخش تره مثلا روی یک قطعه الکترونیکی روی مادر برد کار کنین و بهترشو تولید کنین و ....سخته ولی با مشارکت دو سه نفری و گرفتن وام و ایده خوب شدنیه





> فقط یه دلیل داره اونم اینه که به آماده خوری عادت کردیم.توقع داریم دولت سالی 1 میلیون فارغ التحصیل رو وارد بازار کار کنه.همش میخوایم پشت میز بنشینیم و با خودکار کاغذ سیاه کنیم .برید دنبال یه مهارتی چیزی اینو برادرانه و دلسوانه میگم .کار کردن عار نیست نمیگم درس نخونین بخونین اما در کنارش مهارت هم یاد بگیرین لاقل یه مدرک فنی و حرفه ای در کنارش بگیرین .همش به 4 تا کتاب فیزیک و شیمی دلتونو خوش نکنین. بخدا من خودم از کارگری شروع کردم والان توی شهرمون خونه خرابه میخرم و یه دستی رو سرو گوشش میکشمو دوباره میفروشمش .سودشم بدک نیست بالخره کاره دیگه.الانم فقط بخاطر علاقه میخوام کامپیوتر بخونم
> هر چند گفتن این حرفا شاید به مذاق برخی دوستان خوش نیاد و زیر بار نرن اما من پای بی تجربه گیشون میزارم.البته یه روزی بهش میرسن همونطوری که خود من بعد از10 سال که از عمرم هدر رفت بهش رسیدم


دوران مردای زمون شما خیلی وقته تموم شده 
الان مرد خیلی کمه و پسرا هم یه جو سختی به خودشون نمیدن و فقط دارند ناله میکنند و بهانه تراشی میکنند تا راحت بشینند تو خونه

----------


## Shah1n

> عجب !!!
> پسرکم اینجوری که شما میگی پس همه بیان تو خونه بنشینن و دست روی دست بزارن   چرا که پدر شما توی یک طرحی یا برنامه ای شکست خورده-اصلا بیخیال 
> من حداقل 20 سال بیشتر از شما توی جامعه هستم هم مثل پدر شما رو دیدم و هم بدتر از پدر شمارو.مگه همه قراره همون کاری رو بکنن که پدر شما کرده هزار زمینه شغلی و مهارتی و کارآفرینی وجود داره که اگه با برنامه واردش بشی موفقیت دور از انتظار نیست (نمیگم خیلی راحته)  
> طرف فارغ التحصیل رشته نرم افزاره اومده سایت اموزشی زده و آموزش برنامه نویسی(php وجاوا و اندروید) میده ماهیانه کلی دانشجو و درآمد داره فقط نیمه خالی لیوان رو نبینین
> زمانیکه همسن شما بودم توی دانشگاه نجف اباد اصفهان با شهریه هر ترم 180 هزارتومان مهندسی عمران آب میخوندمو بنا بر دلایلی انصراف دادم و رفتم دنبال مهارتهای ساختمانی(حالا من نمیگم همه بیان مثل من برن دنبال همین مهارت) شما فقط پدرتو میبینی که ورشکست شده اما من دها نفر رو دیدم که حتی به تنهایی موفق شدن خود من 7 ساله که درآمدزایی انلاین دارم (با تولید اپلیکیشن موبایل-بازاریابی اینترنتی و ...) تا حالا نزدیک 20-30 تا سایت جورواجور بالا آوردمو تعطیل کردم. گذشته از همه اینها تمام کارهای ساختمانی رو از صفر تا صد مهارت دارم (از شناژ و بتن ریزی بگیر تا برق کشی و کاشیکاری و ....)همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره . اگه نه حرفای منو و نه هیچ چیز دیگه رو قبول نداری پس چرا داری درس میخونی بهتره ترک تحصیل کنی و وقت خودتو هدر ندی 
> برو دنبال یک مهارتی ،کاری مثلا مکانیکی ماشین هم خوبه
> 
> آخ اگه دوباره به 20 سال پیش برمیگشتم بعد از کلاس سوم راهنمایی هرگز پامو توی دبیرستان نمیزاشتم و یک راست میرفتم هنرستان



 :Yahoo (23): 
شما اگه کار درست و حسابی داشتی از این شاخه به اون شاخه نمیپریدی  :Yahoo (20): 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR._.ALI

مهندسی تو ایران جواب نمیده تهش باید بری با مدرکت پشه بپرونی
بخاطر همینم 180 هزار نفر پارسال از ریاضی اومدن تجربی کنکور دادن امسال وضعیت بدتر هم میشه

----------


## rasoul60

> شما اگه کار درست و حسابی داشتی از این شاخه به اون شاخه نمیپریدی


اینکه آدم هم با کامپیوتر درآمد زایی کنه و هم با بنایی ساختمان پول دربیاره اسمش ازین شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن نیست...اسمش مهارت شغلیه  تازه قصد دارم گواهینامه پایه یک هم بگیرم  :Yahoo (1):  
زندگی مدرک دانشگاهی گرفتن و توی خونه نشستن نیست  .زن و بچه نون میخوان   ان شاء الله بعدها درست و حسابی به حرف من میرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rasoul60

> مهندسی تو ایران جواب نمیده تهش باید بری با مدرکت پشه بپرونی
> بخاطر همینم 180 هزار نفر پارسال از ریاضی اومدن تجربی کنکور دادن امسال وضعیت بدتر هم میشه


درسته مهندسی جواب نمیده ولی فوق لیسانس بگیرین .اصلا دکترا بگیرین بالخره یه جایی شما رو میخوان
حالا باز نگین من فلانی رو میشناسم که دکترا گرفته و راننده تاکسی شده  یا نمیدونم پسر خالم با مدرک فوق لیسانس سوپرلبنیات زده.
چرا اونایی رو مثال نمیزنید که به یه جاهایی رسیدن و موفق شدن

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام من سال 81 کنکور دادم و بعد از 10-15 سال دوباره کنکور دادم
> سال پیش تجربی کنکور دادمو رتبه ام جالب نبود و انتخاب رشته هم نکردم.امسال خواهرزاده ام پیشنهاد داد همون رشته خودمو (ریاضی -فیزیک) رو کنکور بدم چون قبولی در رشته های مهندسیش خیلی راحته و میتونم در رشته کامپیوتر که بهش علاقه دارم تحصیل کنم(مشکل کار ندارم و از شغلم راضیم).اولش باورم نشد اما با یه سرچ توی اینترنت و مشاهده کارنامه قبولی های ریاضی و ... چیزایی دیدم که باورم نشد
> در کنکور ریاضی سال 81 که 40000 شده بودم با همون درصدای که زده بودم در کنکور 96 رتبه 5000 رو قبولی زده بود
> یه نفر بود که همه دروس اختصاصیش رو 10 درصد بیشتر نزده بود و کامپیوتر روزانه قبول شده بود
> 
> یعنی رشته های مهندسی انقدر بی قرب شدن و قبولیشون راحت شده
> زمان ما طرف آرزو داشت فوق دیپلم کامپیوتر قبول بشه و کلی کلاس بزاره .یا اگه میشنیدیم یه نفر مهندسی عمران قبول شده کلی ذوق میکردیم و حسرتشو میخوردیم  اما الان....


سلام 
بخاطر پول و چشم رو هم چشم بین فک و  فامیل و   کلاس گذاشتن و کلا بالاتر از بقیه بچه ها فامیل بودن میان رشته پزشکی و پروف عکس گوشی پزشکی میزارن  :Yahoo (4): 

یه چند سال صبر کنین میبینین همین پزشکیم دیگه تعطیل میشه ملت میرن سمت رشته های هنری (این خط - و اینم نشون +) سطح گرافیست ها و کارای گرافیکی واقعا ناامید کنندس آدم عاقل سمت جایی میره که بقیه به  فکرشونم نمیرسه (این رشته پزشکی مثه سرطان میمونه هر ساله زیاد و زیاد تر میشه و ملت بیکار و بیکارتر)

من خودم برنامه نویس و بازی ساز هستم و دوست دارم این رشته و کارم رو 


واقعا رشته ریاضی با کمترین درصد ها هم میشه رشته های تاپشو قبول شد منم کارنامه دیدم با اختصاصی میانگین 20 درصد ینی کشکی کشکی رشته های تاپ قبول شدن 
اون سالایی که شما میگین حسرت مهندسی عمران رو میخوردین منم اضافه کنم از فیلما خزوخیل مشخص بود(مثه فیلم به کجا چنین شتابان :Yahoo (4):  - پنجره و ... )


بنظرم برید بخونید امسالم از سال قبلی کنکور ریاضی آسون تر میشه

----------


## DR._.ALI

> درسته مهندسی جواب نمیده ولی فوق لیسانس بگیرین .اصلا دکترا بگیرین بالخره یه جایی شما رو میخوان
> حالا باز نگین من فلانی رو میشناسم که دکترا گرفته و راننده تاکسی شده  یا نمیدونم پسر خالم با مدرک فوق لیسانس سوپرلبنیات زده.
> چرا اونایی رو مثال نمیزنید که به یه جاهایی رسیدن و موفق شدن


تو ایران نمیشه این همه ریسک کنی بری یه رشته ای که تهش به اما و اگر بخوره کارت.بهتره همون رشته ی تجربی تلاش کنی تا یکم دورنمای آیندت بهتر باشه با قبولی توی تجربی.درسته شاید خیلیا بودن که با مهندسی به یه جاهایی رسیدن ولی وضعیت جامعه اقتضا میکنه که ارزشی نداره ادم عمر خودشو صرف این رشته ها کنه

----------

